# Anyone have or ever had a florida Garr?



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

Saw one in my LFS. Looked sweet it was 8 or so inches long. I am going to get another tank soon and think i might try these out with a couple oscars. They pretty fun fish if you know.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Do not place this fish in the same tank as an oscar. l i mean if you want the gar and not the oscars by all means, go ahead


----------



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was under the assumption a oscar could blend with one becouse its to big for the gar to eat....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

it may be to big but have you seen the chomping force of the gar


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

an oscar is too big for a florida gar to eat? maybe right now, but when that gar gets up to three feet, it might be a different story. gars get to be huge, before you buy something that gets that big, you need to sit down and do some thinking to make sure that it's something that you can provide proper care and housing for the rest of its life.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> an oscar is too big for a florida gar to eat? maybe right now, but when that gar gets up to three feet, it might be a different story. gars get to be huge, before you buy something that gets that big, you need to sit down and do some thinking to make sure that it's something that you can provide proper care and housing for the rest of its life.


^^^^ THis is where i just hated ""FISH OWNERS"" People get fish on the fontent there just gonna die, people do not take into consideration that there fish may grow to big. and then they release them into our water ways. makeing us real fish keepers look bad,


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 10" florida gar in with a 3"-4" oscar. No problems, aggression or anything.

As for the gar.... great fish. Very active and awesome to watch eat. They're lightening quick when they snap their jaws.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I have had several pairs of Oscars they only pick on fish that let them get away with it. Don't worry about the gar the oscar can only bully him so long. They should make interesting tank mates


----------

